# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment extraire une ressource de votre exe, en utilisant que les API windows ?

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment extraire une ressource de votre exe, en utilisant que les API windows ?

Tout est dans le titre. Voici une unite qui ne rajoute que trs peu d'octets  votre application et qui sert  extraire une ressource vers un fichier. en utilisant les API.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

